# National Open



## fetchjake (Jun 8, 2005)

Just kinda following up on a previous post regarding getting into the dog games and not knowing what venue to play in. AKC currently is running their National Open down around St.Louis right now. This event is one that you have to qualify to run and it's a Field Trial...not a Hunt test. So this is definitely dog v dog. If you want to check a little bit of it out, they have 9-10 minute video clips that you can view. They talk to the handlers, show diagrams of the test and then you see a dog or two run it. As of today, they're through Day 4.

http://www.ybsmedia.com/nationalreport/

Scroll to the bottom and you'll see the various days.

Also, you can get different clips of dogs running on the AKC site:

http://www.akc.org/events/field_trials/retrievers/nrc/2006/index.cfm


----------



## Hooked on Labs (Jan 23, 2006)

The National Open this year was won by a little ole master hunting dog from Georgia owned and handled by Wayne Dodson ---- NFC/AFC Dr. Copper PHD MH.

http://www.working-retriever.com/06nrc/index1.htm


----------

